# now, im not new to this, but ive never



## db3kfan

been able to figure out what the two fingers signal by a passing car means. they hold their index finger and thumb about an inch apart, signaling 'small'. but i dont know if it means 'not going far' or 'not enough room'. any help?


----------



## db3kfan

damn it...i always argued the other side. alright.


----------



## Angela

In all the years that I hitched, I never figured that out either but I never bothered to ask. If they weren't stopping I usually didn't really care what they were trying to convey.


----------



## db3kfan

yeah, i've usually been with a buddy and a dog. i do always wave though, sayin thanks for looking at me like a normal person. thanks


----------



## Angela

Never knew what that meant before but I know lots of folks feel guilty for not stopping, there were always quite a few folks over the years that would stop and say they were only going a short ways and then offer me money to relieve their guilt or try to buy me a Greyhound ticket. Also lots of folks who you can see the expression on their face and sometimes see them kind of mouthing the word "sorry", I never had trouble knowing what that meant.


----------



## db3kfan

Angela said:


> Never knew what that meant before but I know lots of folks feel guilty for not stopping, there were always quite a few folks over the years that would stop and say they were only going a short ways and then offer me money to relieve their guilt or try to buy me a Greyhound ticket. Also lots of folks who you can see the expression on their face and sometimes see them kind of mouthing the word "sorry", I never had trouble knowing what that meant.



only had one person offer greyhound tickets. it was while i was spanging though


----------



## Dameon

Really? I thought this gesture was sort of self-explanatory...


----------



## db3kfan

yeah. i usually travel with a lot of people


----------



## Poe Boy

Must be more polite people on the road today.

Usually people would just pass me by, or if they tried to convey something, they just held up one finger. . .


----------



## condemnedtodrift

I especially hate it when you get a peace sign or a wave or thumbs up. It's like, mother fucker, I'm not out here spreading cheer & good will. I want a fucking ride. 

Then you've got the random asshole in Mobile that just so happend to have a bullhorn & a lot to say to some crusty kid baking in the alabama sun. 

I need to take a walk. Just thinking about hitch hiking reeeeeeally pisses me off.


----------



## Dameon

Maybe some people think that you're just standing along the freeway in the middle of nowhere out of water and food giving random traffic the thumbs up, and they should respond with a similar thumbs up, or a wave...

You never know, people are really really stupid.


----------



## db3kfan

condemnedtodrift said:


> I especially hate it when you get a peace sign or a wave or thumbs up. It's like, mother fucker, I'm not out here spreading cheer & good will. I want a fucking ride.



I hate that so fucking much.


----------



## Clean

it means they got a small dick and no balls so they wont pick you up


----------



## Clean

when me and my lady get frustrated with holdin out thumbs out we will fly the bird for 20 to 30 cars its very therapeutic, you guys should give it a whirl


----------



## The Cheshire

I had wondered about this, kinda thought it was not enough room.


----------



## cricketonthemove

I get this sign numerous time a day!(I'm in Canada, so maybe it's more common here?) I would say between 10-20 cars. either that or they point to tell me they're turning soon. I actually appreciate this. It usually comes with a smile or a wave or the mouthing of "sorry" so I atleast know they're acknowledging me and not just driving past like I don't exist.


----------



## CdCase123

cricketonthemove said:


> I get this sign numerous time a day!(I'm in Canada, so maybe it's more common here?) I would say between 10-20 cars. either that or they point to tell me they're turning soon. _I actually appreciate this_. It usually comes with a smile or a wave or the mouthing of "sorry" so I atleast know they're acknowledging me and not just driving past like I don't exist.



agreed. its encouraging


----------



## Dirty Rig

I don't mind when people give me the "short distance" signal.

It's the shrug that I hate


----------



## condemnedtodrift

not to mention heat stroke eh, Dirty?


----------



## bote

another common one is the ¨just going over there¨ where they point to one side or other, like they are going to turn off soon. 
In Colombia I came across a really cool one, the truck drivers put their index up to the bottom of their necks like its a gun or a knife sticking in there, pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Ravie

it could mean either actually. short distance or no room. we cant specify that everytime someone does that that it means short distance. my mom does it for both, and ive done itfor having lack of space.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

Clean said:


> it means they got a small dick and no balls so they wont pick you up



ha I was just joking about that yesterday. "sorry, gotta small dick. can't pick you up"


----------



## Dirty Rig

condemnedtodrift said:


> not to mention heat stroke eh, Dirty?



god, i forgot all about that. 

i'm sure the 9am sidewalk slams didn't help either.


----------



## moon owl

Dirty Rig said:


> I don't mind when people give me the "short distance" signal.
> 
> It's the shrug that I hate



The ole shrug is definitely the most annoying thing I encounter...I mean it's like the doofus' are telling you they are too scared or just saying "too bad fool"...my other favorite is when someone stops then hauls ass when you get close the car...always makes me laugh.


----------



## Smallredbox

Johnny Lightspeed said:


> ha I was just joking about that yesterday. "sorry, gotta small dick. can't pick you up"



Oh god, that made me laugh :cheers:


----------



## veggieguy12

moon owl said:


> ...when someone stops then hauls ass when you get close the car...always makes me laugh.



Makes you laugh?!? You enjoy people being fucking mean assholes?
I picked up a large rock after that first one, and it has only happened that once.


----------



## Ravie

The only time that ever happened to me was when some old guy pulled over to like fix his mirrors and i didnt notice until I go closer. Then he saw me walking to me and got sared ad drove onto the highway lol


----------



## moon owl

veggieguy12 said:


> Makes you laugh?!? You enjoy people being fucking mean assholes?
> I picked up a large rock after that first one, and it has only happened that once.



Well you know, after standing for so long somewhere...ANYTHING that breaks the monotony gives me a second wind...and it makes me laugh that people would even be such assholes...GET IT!?!



Ravie said:


> The only time that ever happened to me was when some old guy pulled over to like fix his mirrors and i didnt notice until I go closer. Then he saw me walking to me and got sared ad drove onto the highway lol



Yes this happens a lot...this one trucker pulled over just passed me and as I was walking up to his vehicle i see him getting out and going around the front...when I get to the passenger side to greet him he is taking a leak...seemed like he didn't even notice me...i didn't want to intrude so walked back to my spot and he drove off. "Just doin my businesses!"


----------



## Ravie

haha yeah, seems to happen alot. after that first time i caught on and waited for em to wave at me.


----------



## bikegeek666

Clean said:


> when me and my lady get frustrated with holdin out thumbs out we will fly the bird for 20 to 30 cars its very therapeutic, you guys should give it a whirl



oh, how many times i've wanted to do that. i only held myself back for the thought that maybe someone who'd consider picking me up might change their mind.


----------



## db3kfan

Dirty Rig said:


> I don't mind when people give me the "short distance" signal.
> 
> It's the shrug that I hate



I hate that shit too. Like they don't know what to do or something...fuckers.


----------



## db3kfan

Ravie said:


> it could mean either actually. short distance or no room. we cant specify that everytime someone does that that it means short distance. my mom does it for both, and ive done itfor having lack of space.



That's what I though. Thanks.


----------



## barnaclebones

nah... the best is when those spaced out soccer moms shift their zombie eyes to register you and swerve into the shoulder. ive almost perished under the grill of some zoned out bitch in a minivan too many times...


----------



## stove

barnaclebones said:


> nah... the best is when those spaced out soccer moms shift their zombie eyes to register you and swerve into the shoulder. ive almost perished under the grill of some zoned out bitch in a minivan too many times...



Man I fucking hate that. I also get a lot of idiots nearly mowing me down on the ramp beacuse they're talkin on their phone and don't realize that the lane is four feet to their left..


----------



## FilXeno

stove said:


> Man I fucking hate that. I also get a lot of idiots nearly mowing me down on the ramp beacuse they're talkin on their phone and don't realize that the lane is four feet to their left..


Seriously.


----------



## creativitysucks

I've never thrown a rock, but I did flash my ass to a couple of rednecks who were fucking with me. I realized that was pretty bad idea later on, I was pretty drunk and just figured since they were making jokes I could make jokes too.


----------



## GutterGrayse

Dameon said:


> Maybe some people think that you're just standing along the freeway in the middle of nowhere out of water and food giving random traffic the thumbs up, and they should respond with a similar thumbs up, or a wave...
> 
> You never know, people are really really stupid.


 hahaha. We never hitched together. Woulda been fun talkin' shit and goofin'.


----------



## r3353

i thought it was the, "Im CRUSHING your head!" game they were playing with them selves as they drove by. But ya, impretty sure it means 'short-ride' even when it may be farther than where you are going. Like a warm bed and food.


----------



## seasonchange

condemnedtodrift said:


> Then you've got the random asshole in Mobile that just so happend to have a bullhorn & a lot to say to some crusty kid baking in the alabama sun.


ha, alabama is so terrible to hitch out of. it took me 30+ hrs to get a ride out of there, and the ride out was with an escaped convict from tn and his wife. there was free booze in it, though!


----------



## Alyssa

I have never heard of this signal or seen it.


----------



## endciv

it means they have a small dick.


----------



## MiztressWinter

condemnedtodrift said:


> Then you've got the random asshole in Mobile that just so happend to have a bullhorn & a lot to say to some crusty kid baking in the alabama sun.


 
I'm sorry but this made me laugh so fucking hard. Only because I lived in Mobile for a short while, I hate AL and I can just PICTURE this happening. Fuck. lol Not to mention I've been in similar situations

This thread has been pretty damn amusing. lol

I have thought many many times about throwing up my middle finger but also didn't because I was trying to hold on to some small bit of hope for a ride. LOL I can bet your ass it IS theraputic however! LOL

In most cases i either get totally ignored. Like when you're flying a sign at an intersection and you're just feet away from some car and some random soccer mom type reaches over and rolls up the window, like I'm going to rob her or something LOL or like rolling up the window will make me go away? OR like ...if i don't look at her, she will disappear! POOF! LOL I LOVE that one (sarcasm) 

But yeah, either ignored, or the stupid ass peace sign or thumbs up. *Like rock on man!*....asshole.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

The shrug is like trying to trick you into believing they can't pick you up for some reason. I almost exclusivley get the shrug from people in big empty suv/vans. 

The fake-out makes me feel like shit. It's such an emotional rollercoaster. You go from being bummed, to being stoked that you have a ride, to being even more bummed that you don't have a ride AND everybody in the world sucks.


----------



## dawgrunner

I was heading out of Albuquerque the person showed the short distance sign. I turned around and showed the short distance sign back. they pulled over. They gave me a ride out of town. it does work sometimes.


----------



## rezmutts

Yeah that indicates there traveling a few miles down the road.


----------



## Doobie_D

ever get the hand sign where they put their hand horizontal and move it up and down? Ive got alot of these on the 101 and im assuming their trying to convey that they dont have enough room. Altho id rather be the judge of that


----------



## TheHellOutOfHere

The peace sign/wave/thumbs up doesnt really bother me much. Like, they don't owe me anything, and their acknowledgement of my request for a ride (even though it's a declination) always cheers me up a little. I'd MUCH rather have someone atleast acknowledge my request and see me as a fellow human being than have them yelling at me/giving me the finger/throwing lemons at me (yeah, some dude really threw a lemon at me the other day haha)


----------



## thisisme

TheHellOutOfHere said:


> The peace sign/wave/thumbs up doesnt really bother me much. Like, they don't owe me anything, and their acknowledgement of my request for a ride (even though it's a declination) always cheers me up a little. I'd MUCH rather have someone atleast acknowledge my request and see me as a fellow human being than have them yelling at me/giving me the finger/throwing lemons at me (yeah, some dude really threw a lemon at me the other day haha)


I agree. i had fries thrown at me once. it was pretty delicious


----------



## TheHellOutOfHere

Yeah I almost picked it up. Like, "fuck you too buddy, I'm gunna make lemonade"

But I have a wicked canker sore right now, so that was a no-go. Guess the finger had to suffice.


----------



## L.C.

I throw the short sign when i hitch for a short ride to the next exit or back one if they are better spots. How bout the wet sign the one like they are brushing crumbs off their shirt.


----------



## uncle steve

condemnedtodrift said:


> I especially hate it when you get a peace sign or a wave or thumbs up. It's like, mother fucker, I'm not out here spreading cheer & good will. I want a fucking ride.
> 
> Then you've got the random asshole in Mobile that just so happend to have a bullhorn & a lot to say to some crusty kid baking in the alabama sun.
> 
> I need to take a walk. Just thinking about hitch hiking reeeeeeally pisses me off.


 
Tops it when they give the peace sign (or mirror you and stick their thumb out) and honk the horn an obnoxious number of times and smile reeeal BIG. I never understood this....yes....i hate that as well


----------



## butters

TheHellOutOfHere said:


> The peace sign/wave/thumbs up doesnt really bother me much. Like, they don't owe me anything, and their acknowledgement of my request for a ride (even though it's a declination) always cheers me up a little. I'd MUCH rather have someone atleast acknowledge my request and see me as a fellow human being than have them yelling at me/giving me the finger/throwing lemons at me (yeah, some dude really threw a lemon at me the other day haha)



I agree. people don't owe us anything. the way i look at it if the self obsorbed, dumb assed, cell phone talking, SUV driving, zombie, socker moms with their tiny little dicks don't want to pick me up... well, I'm ok with that.


----------



## smellsea

they are telling you how big their penis is. i hate the thumbs up.


----------



## Earth

Neither have I come to think of it, as if I'm on a road - it's because I'm hoofing it....


----------



## Earth

(referring to the comment by Alyssa)


----------



## Cardboard

I always thought short distance, but when I'm bored and frustrated, the small dick thing has for sure come to mind. Also, pointing down with the index finger (that I usually take for "staying here", get it a lot from truckers), doubles as "only for road head"


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

cutting the difference on their erectile disfunction


----------



## baconrind

Im sure everyone hates it when the car pulls over like they are going to pick you up, wait for you to get closer and then drive off. I'll take any finger gesture over that. Actually got a ride right after a bitch did that to me and she got the fuck you when we passed her.


----------

